# Hanson Aggregates Mere Quarry Wiltshire



## hydealfred (Sep 11, 2010)

I like to do a bit of history with my posts. This one has defeated me. I can't find any details about this site except that it produced argricultural lime. Agricultural lime is made from pulverised limestone or chalk. It is used within the farming world and can also be injected into coal burners to reduce NOx and SO2 emissions within power plants. If anyone has anything to add history wise  Thanks to Tarmac who advises the workings were known as Charnage Quarry. 

The shots were taken in July 2010.

One of the sensors on the sites weighbridge 







The remains of the power supply 






Pressure gauge serving a compressed air line 






Some of the quarries product remains in the storage sheds 






Remains of the crushing plant 






Auxilliary motor within the crushing plant 






Electrical distribution board detail 






Fuse board schedule 






Flywheels and drivebelts 






Health and Safety 






Crushing plant drive motor 






Rather ancient looking electrical switch gear 






General view of the site 






The working face of the quarry 






General view 






No idea what the purpose of this was  






Loading hopper detail 






Machinery bearing detail within the crushing plant 






Drive shaft detail of the crusher 






The Patent Lightning Crusher Company Ltd - now thats a company name you wont forget 






I think this is either a mig or tig welder power supply 






Detail of the workshop area 






Final external view 






Thanks for looking.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 12, 2010)

Ah...love quarries. Nice find, Alf.  The unknown thingy looks like a rotivator, but no idea what its purpose was in a quarry.
Great stuff. Cheers.


----------



## TK421 (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice one mate, I do love a good quarry, especially one thats gone rusty! Thanks for the report.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 12, 2010)

Great report, some interesting stuff there. Think the welder would have been more like an Arc or mig on a site like that


----------



## tarmac (Sep 14, 2010)

*Charnage Quarry, Mere*

Thanx for the nice pictures...The product in the sheds is Ground Aggricultural Lime or Agg Lime, its basically stone from the quarry that is milled to produce a powder, farmers use this to neutralize their fields. It has to be kept dry, thus the reason for the Lime Shed. ARC / Hanson's quarry at Mere, was called Charnage Quarry, may be why no info can be found (But Google does not offer much more with this !)


----------

